
Slaveowners Got Reparations - pm24601
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/16/opinion/when-slaveowners-got-reparations.html
======
chewz
Pretty socialist.

In Russia sefdom was abolished for 23 milion people in 1860 with compensation
for the landowners paid not by the state but by taxing ex-sefs.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serfdom](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serfdom)

